# Marathon DM in Oberammergau - wer hat Infos über die Strecke? Fotos?



## Thunderbird (16. September 2006)

Hi!

ich fahre nächstes Wochenende hier mit:
http://www.ammertal-sportiv.com/

Auf dem Streckenplan sind ca. 30% "Wanderwege/Trails" eingezeichnet.
Wie schwierig sind die?

Konkret geht es für mich darum, ob ich mit einem leichten Racefully
oder mit dem nur 500g leichteren Hardtail anreisen soll.
Das Hardtail ist halt zum Bolzen besser (fahre nur die 50er)

War schon mal jemand dabei und kann erzählen?

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (17. September 2006)

Mehr als die Infos aus dem Artikel von BSN Bike Sport News habe ich leider auch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (17. September 2006)

ich bin die Strecke vor einer Woche abgefahren. Die Trails sind weitgehend alle fahrbar. Teilweise sind die Trail-Abfahrten etwas ruppig (Treppen, verblockt). In der letzten Abfahrt kommt ein Stück, dass nur bedingt fahrbar ist, das muss fast schon als Tobel bezeichnet werden.

Die Auffahrten sind sowieso nahezu komplett Waldautobahnen, allerdings ziemlich steil. In der zweiten längeren Steigung zur Soile-Alm ist ein kurzes Stück Trail, das bdingt fahrbar ist.

Es waren zwei Hardtailfahrer dabei, die sind problemlos durchgefahren.


----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2006)

@ pug304: Danke!  

Genau das wollte ich wissen. Da muss das Fully also doch noch mal ran.
Mir geht's ja nicht nur um's Durchkommen, sondern um 
maximale Geschwindigkeit. Gerade auf so einem verblocktem
Anstieg kann man wunderbar angreifen, wenn man ein Fully hat.

@ Sportstudent: kommst du auch?

Thb


----------



## konanier (17. September 2006)

Ich bin die Strecke auch schon gefahren.Ein leichtes Fully ist die richtige Wahl!See you in Ogau(wenn´s ned wida so rengt wia letzts Jahr)


----------



## Sportstudent (17. September 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ Sportstudent: kommst du auch?



Tja ich bin gemeldet, jetzt kommt aber das ABER: 

Ammergau liegt von Dortmund aus Hin-und Zurück satte 1400km entfernt, dazu würden dann min. zwei Übernachtungen kommen, denn Sonntag um 9:10 Start und den Samstag im Auto verbringen ;(

Jetzt wollen wir mal realistisch sein, meine Marathon Ergebnisse waren nicht so dolle (Grafschaft 18. Erfurt 13. und Plettenberg 4.) wenns hochkommt könnte ich mit einer Bomben Tagesform 25ter werden sprich ins Preisgeld und 1 lausigen MX-Weltranglisten Punkt. Dazu der Aufwand ? 

Ich lege jetzt noch einen Grundlagen Block ein und werde noch bis zum 1. Dezemberwochenende Cyclocrossfahren.

Euch allen viel Spaß, nächstes Jahr im Saarland bin ich dabei (St.Ingbert)


----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2006)

Wie - da gibt's Weltranglistenpunkte?!
Für welchen Platz bekommt man 2?
(braucht man doch, für WC-Rennen, oder?)
Auch in der AK, oder nur gesamt?

Kanns verstehen, dass du es dir nicht antust.
Ich fahre auch nur hin um den Geburtstag eines
Teamkollegen zu feiern. Die Langstrecke mute ich
mir bei dem vorhergesagten Wetter sowieso nicht zu.

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (17. September 2006)

Laut UCI MTB-Katalog gibt es bei nationalen Meisterschaften (auch Marathon) Points, aber nur Marathonpunkte.(Gesamteinlauf)  Ich suche das mal raus, ist irgendwo im Anhang.
Meines Wissens muss ein Veranstalter an alle in den Punkten Preisgeld zahlen, war zumindest in Willengen beim MX so, gab irgendwie noch Stunk.......

Gefunden: Seite 47 UCI MTB Rules

Da steht National Championchips bis Platz 25 gibbet Punkte

Wie schon gesagt XCM Punkte sind keine XCO Punkte

Für den Marathon Weltcup muss man keine Punkte haben um dort zu starten.

Für Olympisches Cros Country wie es im UCI Sprachgebrauch heißt, muss man einen UCI XCO Weltranglisten Punkt min. haben um bei den XCO Weltcups starten zu dürfen. 


Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (17. September 2006)

Ah - danke.

Und an die XC-Punkte kommt man auch nur bei nationalen?

Hatte mal so ein Gerücht von Fahrern gehört, die extra
zu irgendwelchen Marathons fahren, um WC-Punkte zu bekommen.
Macht dann ja (außer zum Angeben) keinen Sinn.

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (17. September 2006)

Hat ein bisel was mit der jeweiligen Ausschreibung zutun, in Offenburg gabs XCO Punkte, irgendwo in Kroatien gabs auch XCO Punkte (dieses oder nächstes Wochenende) bei Marathons.

XCO Punkte gibts auch bei den nationalen Meisterschaften bis Platz 25. Ansonsten bei den E1 Rennen, sind in der Regel die Bundesligaläufe (A-Klasse) als es in NRW noch MTB'ler und Geld gab waren einige Rennen des NRW Cups auch E1 oder E2 ausgeschrieben


----------



## BaSiS (19. September 2006)

also ich fahr aus der Stuttgarter Gegend hin, Sportstudent !
wenn Du schon Freitag über Oberstdorf ins Ammergau reisen willst kann ich Dich mitnehmen, haste 2 Rennen und nur die halbe Anreisestrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (19. September 2006)

@ BaSiS: du fährst sicher die lange, oder?
Da sind ja einige Cracks am Start.

Gibt's eigentlic keine Meldeliste nach Strecken / Altersklassen geteilt?

Thb


----------



## BaSiS (19. September 2006)

klickst Du hier :
http://www.ammertal-sportiv.com/
Cracks oder nicht - was solls , iss eh der Abroller der Saison und ich fahre mein Rennen und gebe was ich habe , natürlich lang (was eine Frage) 
Ammergau ist so auch ganz schön und Jugendherberge gibts auch, kann man gut und preiswert nächtigen


----------



## Thunderbird (19. September 2006)

Wir zelten

Für mich ist es auch nur der Alibi-Marathon, 
dass ich überhaupt einen gefahren bin.

Auf der Ammergauer Seite ist nur eine Liste für beide Strecken.
Es sind also echt wenig am Start - 334 insgesamt.

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (19. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also ich fahr aus der Stuttgarter Gegend hin, Sportstudent !
> wenn Du schon Freitag über Oberstdorf ins Ammergau reisen willst kann ich Dich mitnehmen, haste 2 Rennen und nur die halbe Anreisestrecke



Danke für das nette Angebot, ich habe meine Saison schon beendet, ich werde jetzt 3 Wochen wieder in die Grundlagen gehen und dann noch bis Anfang Dezember Cross fahren.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Glück, Wetter soll ja doch ganz gut werden


----------



## Thunderbird (20. September 2006)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja doch ganz gut werden


Echt?
(nachguck)
Echt!
 
geil.
Der Regen kommt später!

Thb


----------



## BaSiS (20. September 2006)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Danke für das nette Angebot, ich habe meine Saison schon beendet, ich werde jetzt 3 Wochen wieder in die Grundlagen gehen und dann noch bis Anfang Dezember Cross fahren.
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Glück, Wetter soll ja doch ganz gut werden



Grundlagen und Querfeldein ? wie passt das denn ???
fahr doch aufm Crosser, mach ich Trochtelfingen auch mal, als internatioanles Rennen ausgeschrieben bietet das nochmal ein gutes Training fürn Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (20. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ...aufm Crosser, mach ich Trochtelfingen auch mal, als internatioanles Rennen ausgeschrieben bietet das nochmal ein gutes Training fürn Winter



Ist das überhaupt erlaubt


----------



## BaSiS (20. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt erlaubt



international ja (UCI) , national nein (BDR)
das Rennen heisst Int. .... also ja


----------



## Giant_Team (20. September 2006)

Ein kleiner Auszug von der Alb Gold Seite:

"2) Grundlage ist die Sportordnung des Bundes Deutscher Radfahrer, insbesondere

die "Wettkampfbestimmungen Mountainbike".

Da biste platt 

Übersetzt heißt dies: 26" ist angesagt mit reifenbreite min. 1,5". Will ja net das du disqualifiziert wirst.

Wer lesen kann hat mehr vom Leben


----------



## BaSiS (20. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Auszug von der Alb Gold Seite:
> 
> "2) Grundlage ist die Sportordnung des Bundes Deutscher Radfahrer, insbesondere
> 
> ...


----------



## Sportstudent (21. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> Grundlagen und Querfeldein ? wie passt das denn ???



Naja indierekt  erst 1 Std. volles Programm über meine Crossstrecke knallen, dampfen wie auch immer und dann noch G1 dran hängen, das ganze schön im 3er Block. Der Wochenplan wird dann noch verziert mit Kraftbude.

Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (26. September 2006)

Soo, gerade zurück vom verlängerten Wochenende.
War ein super Rennen und hat viel Spaß gemacht.

*Wer das 2x geschafft hat, egal in welcher Zeit, hat meinen vollsten Respekt.*



pug304 schrieb:


> . In der letzten Abfahrt kommt ein Stück, dass nur
> bedingt fahrbar ist, das muss fast schon als Tobel bezeichnet werden.


War verdammt hart und der lahme Schiebende auf der Ideallinie hat es nicht 
einfacher gemacht. Trotzdem würde ich mich gerne bei ihm für's Anschreien
entschuldigen. So habe ich noch nie in einem Rennen gebrüllt, aber das war
zu 40% Adrenalin und zu 60% Angst vor dem drohenden Sturz. Immerhin
konnte ich dort dank Fully noch zwei Plätze gut machen. 



pug304 schrieb:


> Die Auffahrten sind sowieso nahezu komplett Waldautobahnen, allerdings ziemlich steil. In der zweiten längeren Steigung zur Soile-Alm ist ein kurzes Stück Trail, das bedingt fahrbar ist.


Das war echt steil. Zwar kein Trail, aber durch die Querbalken kniffelig. 
Hatte es zum Glück am Vortag schon geübt.

Ich war glaube ich einer der wenigen, die noch länger geblieben sind -
war lustig. Als ich abends mit Kumpels bei einem gepflegten Weizenbier saß,
kamen die Fumices angetrunken durch's Dorf gewankt. Nur - was hat sich
Papa Fumic gemacht? Der hatte sein Schienbein in einem seltsamen
Aufblasverband. Ist ja auf der 50er gestartet, und sogar angekommen (in 5:20)
Der Start war anscheinend in Geburtstagsgeschenk seiner Söhne. 

Thb


----------



## s_works (27. September 2006)

cool ich hab thunderbirds Respekt... 

hey du bist vor der letzten recht ruppigen Abfahrt bergauf bei mir vorbeigefahren. Aber in der Abfahrt hab ich dich glaub ich wieder geholt - (wenn du in der Gruppe mit dem Typen mit so nem blauen Scott Trikot warst, der Mitten in der Ideallinie stand und nicht wusste ob er nach rechts oder links hüpfen sollte) - sonst wars halt wer anderer. 

war ein cooler Tag - bin zwar nach einer Woche Krankheit daheim im Bett bleiben ziemlich geschwächt am Start gestanden, aber ehrlich gesagt wars mir wurscht. Die 2te Runde hab ich hauptsächlich deswegen überstanden weil ich mich auf die Abfahrten dermaßen gefreut habe. Solche Abfahrten bräuchte man bei anderen Marathons auch mal. Ein Lob an die Veranstalter...

übrigens auf der 100km Distanz sind die Hälfte der Starter ausgefallen bzw. haben aufgegeben.


----------



## BaSiS (27. September 2006)

> Der Start war anscheinend in Geburtstagsgeschenk seiner Söhne


hat er da Unterstützung von seinem Sohnemann bekommen ?


> übrigens auf der 100km Distanz sind die Hälfte der Starter ausgefallen bzw. haben aufgegeben


wegen Defekten ? ich empfand die Strecke irgendwie für sehr defektanfällig 


> Solche Abfahrten bräuchte man bei anderen Marathons auch mal


 ???? wie kann Dir sowas gefallen - viel zu schnell für Bewegungslegastheniker !


> Wer das 2x geschafft hat, egal in welcher Zeit, hat meinen vollsten Respekt


also die 2. Runde ist viel leichter zu fahren - da weisst Du was auf Dich zukommt und musst auch nicht direkt in so einen Berg reinfahren


----------



## Thunderbird (27. September 2006)

@ Basis: Glückwunsch zur Top 50! 
Na wenn die 2. Runde so viel leichter ist...
Nee, trotzdem reife Leistung. Rein Konditionstechnisch.
Ich kannte ja auch den 2. Anstieg schon und das hat
wirklich geholfen, aber hoch muss man trotzdem.

Ja, der Manuel scheint den Papa geschoben zu haben.
Wäre aber auch echt fies gewesen ohne Hilfe.

@ s_works: Keine Ahnung, ob wir uns getroffen haben. 
Mein schwarz-weißes Trikot und die Kilo sind eigentlich gut zu erkennen.
Ich sehe in Rennen generell fast nichts. Lebe da in meiner eigenen Welt.
Die Farbe des Typen, der mir im Weg stand war mir so was von egal.
Bin knapp vor einem schwarzen Scott-Fahrer und (am Anfang) hinter 
einem hellblauen (?) älteren Fahrer in die Abfahrt.
_Nach_ der harten Abfahrt war ich auf jeden Fall alleine.  

Thb


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. September 2006)

Na is ja gut Thunderbird.
Ein Marathon den man nicht unterschätzen sollte.
Kein Grund aber eine Heldensaga zu verfassen.
Ich war am Vortag in Oberstdorf. Steil und hart. Das ist doch unser Geschäft und wir wollens so. 

Auf zum nächsten Gefecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (27. September 2006)

Thunderbird, jo Danke
das ist bei mir leider immer so - erste Runde geht gar nichts und dann noch der Start, da musste ich aufs kleine Blatt, mein Gott hab ich mich geschämt und Oberstdorf hab ich doch ganz schön gespürt - 2. Runde ging dann ganz gut (da muss ich mal dran ''arbeiten'' - vielleicht doch XCs fahren?) bis ich wieder 3mal Pumpen durfte, das ist so frustierend wenn Du an einem Wochenende 5mal Platt fährst und ne glühende Felge aus'm Hinterbau ziehst, naja selber schuld


> Auf zum nächsten Gefecht


 - was is'n das nächste ???


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> - was is'n das nächste ???




Bike Xtreme in Limone am 15.10.

www.bikex-treme.com

Danach weist Du was hart ist.


----------



## BaSiS (27. September 2006)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Bike Xtreme in Limone am 15.10.
> 
> www.bikex-treme.com
> 
> Danach weist Du was hart ist.



Hiiiiiiilfeee !!!!!!
das ist doch des wo man zum Tremalzo hochfährt und dann wieder runter rattern muss ??? oder ? 
hoch - ja o.k. , aber runter sterb' ich ja tausend Tode 
(auf der ''Strasse'' haben unsere Ahnen wie Riva noch bayerisch war die Kanonen gegen Rom raufgezogen, da will ich nicht fahren) ausserdem zu weit weg, lieber Querfeldein im Regen
hat in Limone nicht auch mal Dario Cioni gewonnen ?? von dem hab ich das Vuelta-Ergebnis gar nicht parat und für nen MTBler ein super Zeitfahrer (und Simoni ist ital. MX-Meister)


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. September 2006)

keine Ahnung! Erst Anschlag auf der steilen Strasse, dann Anschlag auf dem Felfwweg durchs Valle San Michele. Hier sind die Italiener dann schon ruhig geworden. Dann Abfahrt auf dem Tremalzo Klassiker und am Ende fährst du nach Limone ins Wallhall! 
(Schrei nach ner Scheibenbremse und 100mm Federweg.) 
Geht allen so. Aber das Bike Xtreme ist bei gutem Wetter endsgeil und ein echter Spass.

PS: Deine Fotos......ich sehe du hast auch andere Dinge im Kopf...


----------



## BaSiS (27. September 2006)

> PS: Deine Fotos......ich sehe du hast auch andere Dinge im Kopf...


jo , habe heute mal mein Jake the Snake Nr.1 photographiert fehlt noch ein bisschen, aber schon mal eion Anfang
Dein Titanhobel - hast den in der Galerie ? ich muss meinen auch mal einstellen


> (Schrei nach ner Scheibenbremse und 100mm Federweg.)


pfui - das gabs vor 15 Jahren alles nicht
aber mir reichen da 100mm garantiert nicht und ''normale'' Scheiben auch nicht


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. September 2006)

welche Galerie?


----------

